# Live wires cut on YouTube



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow surprised this guy doesn't have a lot more legal disclaimer showing cutting live wires. First YouTube guy I've seen do that purposely. I guess if you search cutting live wires there are a few.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We have a girl in jail and her boyfriend taking a dirt nap after they filmed her shooting him through a phone book. Anything for YouTube views.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I feel dumber for watching that.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

We all know there are many future Darwin winners among us, but why is it still surprising when you actually see someone dumb enough to do it 😂


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

backstay said:


> We have a girl in jail and her boyfriend taking a dirt nap after they filmed her shooting him through a phone book. Anything for YouTube views.


I remember that. It was a .50 Cal Desert Eagle Pistol if I recall.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably in a rental house too.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

This guy could have learnt a few things, bot totally oblivious to the real lesson.

When he cut hot and ground together, I figured there would have been a bigger pop, it barely made a mark in his cutters. Then he commented that the breaker didn't trip(how weird he said), but he had to reset the GFCI in the garage, and then I remembered that you guys down south have to GFCI protect your garage outlets, which we don't have to do here in Canada. So the question is what reacts faster, the breaker on the short, or the GFIC in the garage? Ideally would be the GFCI.

When he cuts the hot and neutral together, he gets a much bigger bang. Also had to reset the breaker (guess its not a federal!  ) but he thought it was weird he didn't have to reset the GFCI this time...

Lesson is: GFCI's work, even when you are being intentionally dumb!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Viggmundir said:


> When he cuts the hot and neutral together, he gets a much bigger bang. Also had to reset the breaker (guess its not a federal!  ) but thought it was weird he didn't have to reset the GFCI this time...


GFCI only trips on current imbalance from hot to neutral. Shorting them while he was cutting them, would have even current on both hot and neutral. Even in a short circuit situation, lets say the breaker didn't trip, the gfci won't ... it has no OC in it.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

emtnut said:


> GFCI only trips on current imbalance from hot to neutral. Shorting them while he was cutting them, would have even current on both hot and neutral. Even in a short circuit situation, lets say the breaker didn't trip, the gfci won't ... it has no OC in it.


I know how they work, thanks though.

I was pointing out that the guy in the video thought it was weird he didn't have to reset the GFCI that time, not that I thought it was weird. He could see it happening in front of him how the GFCI works, and he totally missed it.
The Federal comment was just a joke.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Viggmundir said:


> I know how they work, thanks though.
> 
> I was pointing out that the guy in the video thought it was weird he didn't have to reset the GFCI that time, not that I thought it was weird. He could see it happening in front of him how the GFCI works, and he totally missed it.
> The Federal comment was just a joke.


Sorry Viggy ... I read that as your thoughts 😬


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

emtnut said:


> Sorry Viggy ... I read that as your thoughts 😬


Apology accepted. I know I'm not one of the old timers on here, but I'm not stupid!   

I went back and reread my post, I see where you thought it was my thinking, I edited to add a 'he', hopefully makes more sense now.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Vladaar said:


> First YouTube guy I've seen do that purposely


First day on Youtube?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I said this before. I thought You Tube does not allow dangerous or misleading videos .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

backstay said:


> We have a girl in jail and her boyfriend taking a dirt nap after they filmed her shooting him through a phone book. Anything for YouTube views.











Woman fatally shoots boyfriend in YouTube stunt | CNN


A Minnesota woman killed her boyfriend Monday by shooting at a book he was holding over his chest, in a YouTube video stunt gone wrong.




www.cnn.com







> A Minnesota woman killed her boyfriend Monday by shooting at a book he was holding over his chest, in a YouTube video stunt gone wrong. Monalisa Perez,19, was attempting to make a viral video with boyfriend Pedro Ruiz III, 22, to post to their YouTube account, according to a Norman County Sheriff's Department arrest report.
> Perez, who is seven months pregnant, called 911 on Monday evening, saying she had accidentally shot her boyfriend in the chest while they were making a video, according to the arrest report.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Signal1 said:


> I remember that. It was a .50 Cal Desert Eagle Pistol if I recall.


Halstad, MN. It was for their YouTube channel.


----------

